# Does anyone own a Grizzly G0720R ? ? ?



## 1962guy

Gentlemen,

 I am interested in the Grizzly G0720R. I know its more $$$ than their other models and maybe that's why no one seems to comment on them.

Why do I like it? Variable speed, motorized headstock, tapping capabilities. But, I am fearful of the dreaded "plastic gear" issues like the 0704, plus I just have no information other than what's in the catalog. 

At $ 3,295.00 its definitely pricey! I think I would be just as happy with the G0761 (less complicated) except for not having the motorized headstock. Is a motorized headstock really something to put very much consideration on? Is DRO possible on the G0720R without major surgery?

I would rather "buy once and cry once" than have regrets about a purchase. My real regret is that I can't buy a machine like this that's made in the USA. But, that's another conversation. This will be for hobby and learning purposes in my home shop. 

Thanks so much in advance for your comments.....Lord knows I need them


----------



## xalky

Why don't you take a look at this place. Quite a few guys have machines from here and they all seem to be happy with them.  http://www.machinetoolonline.com/BenchMillIndex.html


----------



## 1962guy

Thanks xalky,

I have looked at these PM machines. Definitely an option to consider. Since I'm not getting any comments about the G0720R, maybe this is a case of "silence speaks the loudest"??


I am really surprised this is the case. But, what do I know ??


----------



## coolidge

I owned a mill like that (not a Grizzly) and hated it. I would never buy another one like that of any brand. In this case I would say first 1,600 max RPM is too slow. Be advised geared head versions that can hit 2,000 are still slow and very noisy. Adjust the gibs properly then raise and lower the power head 50 times and see what happens. Mine was counter weighted to no avail because the column dovetail ways were machined so poorly. It either bound up or was too loose. The column ways had a tight spot in the middle of the column so the best adjustment possible was too loose at the top and bottom and too tight in the middle of the travel. Lapping it improved it from horrible to bad. Table ways same deal to a lesser extent. My overall experience with this type of mill was :banghead: For the kind of money they are asking for this model I would be looking instead in this direction http://www.grizzly.com/products/Vertical-Mill-with-Power-Feed/G0729.

There's a mill of this style that's been for sale for a while now in my area. Someone converted it to CNC and is trying to sell it for $10,000. That's no joke you can drop that kind of money on one of these, don't ask me how I know this :banghead:. And if you get thinking about CNC just buy a used real designed to be a CNC mill at the factory don't mess around with these conversion toys. At the time I purchased mine plus the CNC kit for about the same money I could have purchased my brothers used Haas VF0 for $6k, a real CNC mill with a 10 capacity tool changer. :banghead:


----------



## chuckorlando

I would enjoy watching one try and get a HAAS down in their basement. I would imagine the haas market and the bench mill market are not the same markets in 90% of the cases. And if you aint seen what the damage from the wrong code sending the cutter into the table in a rapid movement..... It just aint the kinda machine I would suggest one learn g and m code on with out someone standing over their shoulder.

If anyone hopes to do on a 4k machine what a 60k machine does, they are fooling their selves. But that dont make the 4k machine any less a mill. It just aint the same size mill. I have never even seen a import or bench machine in real life. But I have seen parts on here every day made by guys on these little machines. Parts that look ever bit as good as what one of the BP or HAAS or mazak turns out. Hell of alot slower. But a real machine none the less.


----------



## coolidge

There are several Haas mills that will fit quite nicely in a garage and considering how much money you can plow into these toy junk joke bench mills trying to CNC them you can absolutely get a Haas for the same amount of money your average CNC'd RongFu type bench mill is going to end up costing. CNC kit guy also flew the coup and left me hanging shocker!

_"I have never even seen a import or bench machine in real life." 
_
Well there you have it, I'm sharing real life lived through it experience vs you have never even seen one in person. Yes you can machine something that looks okay on a bench mill given enough time and effort and cussing and money but for the same money if a guy has the garage space a used Haas will be WAY more machine, it won't even be a contest.


----------



## chuckorlando

Lets not take peoples words out of context now. I never seen one but have seen what they make. I also did not say garage, but hey, it's your story. 

Your right though, every guy that needs to make nothing but 2in x 2in x.25in needs a big cnc haas. No one on this site is happy with their imports


----------



## Tony Wells

We'll not have any bashing of a personal choice someone makes on their machines. It's what a person has, and maybe all they CAN have, so we support them. Might be all they want. There are a million reasons to consider.

And btw, in the industrial world, Haas are lightweight throw away machines anyway, so you really need a better example. But this is a hobby site, and not many will be able to get even a Haas.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Please --  None of us have the right to look down their noses at others for their choice of machines. If you don't like a machine, fine you don't like it. If someone else does, fine, they do. Yes we are entitled to our own opinions but keep it at that, your opinion. Thank you.

 You are wrong Chuck, I am perfectly happy with my import. My work shows this.

 "Bill Gruby" --- Global Moderator


----------



## Ray C

Bill Gruby said:


> Please --  None of us has the right to look down their noses at others for their choice of machines. If you don't like a machine, fine you don't like it. If someone else does, fine, they do. Yes we are entitled to our own opinions but keep it at that, your opinion. Thank you.
> 
> You are wrong Chuck, I am perfectly happy with my import. My work shows this.
> 
> "Bill Gruby" --- Global Moderator



Bill my friend, you beat me to the punch...

Have a look at the hundreds of educational projects that Bill and I have posted here.  Since I just started re-forming a shop in the last 6-7 years, I'd say 90% of my equipment is import.  -Haven't heard anyone complain about the educational projects I've posted here -and none of my real-life customers seem to mind that the work I charge them for is done on Import machines...

There is room for everyone here and the only bad machines are ones that are hopelessly worn out.  Other than that, US or Import, they are welcome here.  Using it is more important and useful than talking about it.



Ray


----------



## coolidge

Tony Wells said:


> *We'll not have any bashing *of a personal choice someone makes on their machines. It's what a person has, and maybe all they CAN have, so we support them. Might be all they want. There are a million reasons to consider.
> 
> And btw, in the industrial world, Haas are lightweight throw away machines anyway, so you really need a better example. But this is a hobby site, and not many will be able to get even a Haas.



Huh? I'm not bashing anyone's personal choice, the guy asked my opinion about a machine he was considering and I gave it based on my actual experience with a similar machine. Isn't that how it works? Sorry I couldn't recommend it but I'm not going to sugar coat it when my experience with a machine was that bad. I own 5 brand new Grizzly hobby class machines including a new G4003G lathe. I'm perfectly happy with all of them but they are well made, my mill was not. It failed to do what the manufacture said it could, not even close.

As for Haas being throw away come on. Yes you can destroy a Haas or any lighter duty industrial mill but pounding on one expecting it to hold up like a Mazak that cost 3x as much isn't realistic. Lower cost lighter duty mills are a good thing, that puts these used machines within reach of the hobbyist.

So if anyone was offended I apologize but I'm not going to change my opinion on these square column bench mills. I'm also not saying its a Haas or nothing. I (and others) just recommended a Grizzly knee style hobby class mill or used knee mill in the other thread where a guy was looking for an opinion on a decked out round column mill.

PS: The only non-Asian import machine I own is a 1952 Delta radial arm saw so anyone thinking I'm biased against Asian import machines just relax. Here's a list of the machines I purchased this past year after buying my new house.

Grizzly G4003G Gunsmith lathe
Grizzly G0696X 12" Table Saw
Grizzly G0514X2B 19" Band Saw
Grizzly Go490 8" jointer with Byrd Shelix cutterhead
Grizzly 6" cyclone dust collector
Shop Fox Heavy Mortiser
Delta 18" Drill Press
Powermatic 15HH planer


----------



## John Hasler

Tony Wells said:


> We'll not have any bashing of a personal choice someone makes on their machines. It's what a person has, and maybe all they CAN have, so we support them. Might be all they want. There are a million reasons to consider.
> 
> And btw, in the industrial world, Haas are lightweight throw away machines anyway, so you really need a better example. But this is a hobby site, and not many will be able to get even a Haas.



But they can read the honest opinions of those with experience and use them to help decide what to buy.  I know that some here believe that I am making a mistake in trying to convert a drill press into a mill.  I don't feel "bashed": I feel informed.  I value those opinions, though I am going ahead anyway because there are other considerations.


----------



## chuckorlando

If a guy had experience with the machine in question sure. But when you throw a net across every square column, hell every bench mill period, thats not experience, fact, or even a proper opinion. In fact, it's a rant that is counter to bout every opinion I have read on here from members of their own machines.

You cant have an experienced opinion on every bench mill, based on a mill thats not even in question any more then I can call it a good machine, having never seen one.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet

I have two suggestions - first call Grizzly and see if the guys in customer service can tell you if there are any plastic gears in the head. If they are all metal, then your fears about plastic gears are out the window.  Second - have you considered the small knee mills like the G0730, G3103, etc.?  The large 8 x 30 offers a similar if not slightly larger work envelope, a true knee type design, and belt drive - some versions even have a built in VFD. They range in price from a little less to a little more than the G0720.  I don't have experience with any of these - I have a round column bench mill and a G0704 (that I converted to belt drive).  Just a couple thought based on the OP's original concerns about plastic gears.


----------



## Terrywerm

Guys, I don't want to add fuel to the fire here, but let's try to remember that we have to be careful when making equipment comparisons.

To illustrate, you could dig the Grand Canyon with this:





or you could use one of these:




But the way you go about getting the job done with either one would be totally different from the other, and the fact that it would go much faster with one piece of equipment does not mean that the other is a piece of junk. 



Both machines in the following photo are* similar *in that they are both loaders, they are both yellow, and they are both the same brand:




But the differences between the two are so great that you cannot even begin to compare the two or say that one is bad because of a poor experience with the other. 

We need to be very careful when offering advice based on experience with machinery that is *similar* to a specific brand or model. Sometimes those similarities are few and far between.


----------



## coolidge

chuckorlando said:


> If a guy had experience with the machine in question sure. But when you throw a net across every square column, hell every bench mill period, thats not experience, fact, or even a proper opinion. In fact, it's a rant that is counter to bout every opinion I have read on here from members of their own machines.
> 
> You cant have an experienced opinion on every bench mill, based on a mill thats not even in question any more then I can call it a good machine, having never seen one.



Perhaps you missed my first post where I recommend he consider the G0729 Vertical Mill with Power Feed which is only $100 more than the mill he's looking at. Here have one of these :whiteflag:

Now where was I...oh yeah todays the day I install the DROPROS EL400 on the lathe :yeahbaby:


----------



## Smudgemo

I'm not so sure the plastic gear issue is that big of a deal.  I crashed the cutter on my G0704 and wrecked that gear one day, but the biggest issue was they weren't in stock for a number of months.  When they finally were, I bought three and told my friend with the same mill to buy at least one.  Of course, now that I have spares I haven't wrecked it since.  It was easy to change, too.

If something has a sacrificial gear of that sort, just make sure you order an extra when you buy the mill.  Or, you could consider a G0729 for about the same price (and it's made in Taiwan so the quality is supposed to be better.)  For a bit more you can get the larger version of that one, too.  Then you've got an actual knee unless you want/need a benchtop mill.  

Grizzly's customer service has been outstanding when I needed it, but I don't think you'll really get much help making a decision.  They sell a zillion things and never seemed *that* well informed about anything I ever asked about.  Users (like us) are way more on top of it.


----------



## High-Side

If you are looking for a smaller, square column-type bench top mill, the plastic gear is somewhat common. Don't  let that scare you off from buying one. Theirs plenty of folks out here that can help you with their knowledge to overcome any small problems that may arise with whichever machine you choose.

Pat


----------



## kd4gij

The plastic gear isn't a problem. I have had my G0704 Scence thay came out almost.I did strip the plastic gear once but it was all my fault. I was to lazy to change the 2" face mill and tryed to cut 1/2" tool steel. :nuts:Using the proper cutters I have pushed it pritty hard with no isuse.


----------



## gdu

I've had my 720R for about a year. Hobby use only. I made a stand for mine from 2" hollow section. Thus far I have had one issues - the LED light died after 2 months. It was replaced by Grizzly under warranty.

This mill is made by Seig. The model is the SX4. There are a few reviews online. 

No problems with the power head binding. The motorized head and variable speed is convenient. One disadvantage is the main motor is not a standard motor.

Tapping function works well. Mounting a DRO should not be a problem. I bought 2 igaging scales. My BIL has set them up for a wireless android DRO system. He has not given it back to me to mount on the machine as yet.

Even at max speed I think this mill is quieter than my 4003 lathe running at 200rpm.

I set up a home made coolant system with a 5 gallon bucket and an aquarium pump.

If it is in your budget a power feed for the table would be nice.

Would buy again.

MK


----------



## gdu

I just checked the manual on grizzly's website. The parts diagram on page 46 shows that the spindle is belt driven which explains the low noise. It would also mean that there are no plastic gears.

MK​


----------



## turner505

Hey Coolidge,
I saw you listed a dust collector in your list of equipment. Is that a nice thing to have with a mill and lathe? Reason I ask is there are two for sale locally for $120 from some kind of factory. they were pretty good size but the price sounded good.
Just curious.
I don't look down or talk down to anyone guys. If you know how to turn it on you know more than me. 
Best,

Houston


----------



## coolidge

turner505 said:


> Hey Coolidge,
> I saw you listed a dust collector in your list of equipment. Is that a nice thing to have with a mill and lathe? Reason I ask is there are two for sale locally for $120 from some kind of factory. they were pretty good size but the price sounded good.
> Just curious.
> I don't look down or talk down to anyone guys. If you know how to turn it on you know more than me.
> Best,
> 
> Houston



I hesitate to say yes, it will gobble up things like a wood screw no problem so yeah it would make chips disappear in a big hurry. But I don't like the idea of oil or coolant getting into my cyclone its definitely not designed for that. I guess if you were machining dry without lubricants or coolant. Just make sure its a cyclone design like mine where the chips fall out into the drum and don't travel through the impeller, some cyclones are designed that way. I can tell you its very good at what it does, I cleaned it out for the first time recently and was impressed by the fine dust in the drum, virtually nothing makes it past the cyclone into the plastic collection bag or filter and that's saw dust so metal chips being heavy by comparison would probably be 99.9% in the drum. I will only be using my cyclone for wood and plastic, I won't risk a fire using it on metal I have a shop vac for my lathe.


----------



## wrmiller

Smudgemo said:


> I'm not so sure the plastic gear issue is that big of a deal.  I crashed the cutter on my G0704 and wrecked that gear one day, but the biggest issue was they weren't in stock for a number of months.  When they finally were, I bought three and told my friend with the same mill to buy at least one.  Of course, now that I have spares I haven't wrecked it since.  It was easy to change, too.
> 
> If something has a sacrificial gear of that sort, just make sure you order an extra when you buy the mill.  Or, you could consider a G0729 for about the same price (and it's made in Taiwan so the quality is supposed to be better.)  For a bit more you can get the larger version of that one, too.  Then you've got an actual knee unless you want/need a benchtop mill.
> 
> Grizzly's customer service has been outstanding when I needed it, but I don't think you'll really get much help making a decision.  They sell a zillion things and never seemed *that* well informed about anything I ever asked about.  Users (like us) are way more on top of it.



My plastic gear is holding up just fine. But then I'm not burying a 1/2" end mill in 4140 at a .4" DOC either. Not sure what the big deal is? I will probably upgrade to a belt drive when it becomes available, but that is for the rpm increase more than anything else.

Bill


----------



## Kurt-NEPA

1962guy said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I am interested in the Grizzly G0720R. I know its more $$$ than their other models and maybe that's why no one seems to comment on them.



I bought a G0720R several years ago and I'm generally happy with it.  For my home shop it does everything I have asked it to do.  Yes, it is not a Bridgeport, but I can't get a Bridgeport into my basement shop.  I just added a DRO and this make it a dream to work with.

I agree its a bit pricey, but I got my money's worth out of it.  Much more machine than the other Mill-Drills  out there.

If you go this route,  Think DRO, and get the X-axis power drive.  Also,  the quill scale is junk, as is the angle gauge.  Also this thing is heavy, be prepared to deal with about 600 lbs.

Would I do it again?  I think so.


----------



## snocatfun

I have a Grizzly G0722R and I love it, I installed a EL-700 DRO PRO 4 axis DRO with magnetic scales and it is great, I have one axis for the Y (head) and one axis for the U (quill) and they can be combined for one readout or shown separately on my screen then I also have the X and Y axises making 4 total on my mill. I build miniature engines and do gun work on my mill and for the price it has served me well. I will likely purchase a new Grizzly lathe one of these days but right now I use my 1937 South Bend for turning material... One thing different from the G0720 and the G0722 is the power feed for the X axis and you might consider the option before purchasing a machine.


----------



## tlrascal

I have purchased 3 of the G0720R mills and none have any7 drive or motor controller.  I waqs hoping to find information about a replacement motor and controller.


----------



## High-Side

tlrascal,
I don't own one, but their's plenty of info about the motors & drive from those that do own them.
http://www.lathecity.com/Product Tests LatheCity/Rebuild Grizzly  Mill G0720R.pdf


----------



## TakeDeadAim

Guys, here is something to consider.  For nearly 10 years I worked with a harbor freight round column mill.  It was what I could afford and what I could fit in the space I had.  When I built the new shop I bought my PM 935 and I am very happy with it.  I listed the HF mill on Craigslist locally and had a call in a couple hours wanting to come see it.  Turns out he lives down the street.  He came and looked, pealed the cash out of his pocket and happily loaded the thing in his truck.  I spoke with him a few weeks later when I found a few wrenches that fit that mill.  He came and picked them up and brought me 5 "doubles" of 5C collets he had for his lathe.  He was thrilled to have the HF machine, it fit his budget and his basement.    People are limited by all kinds of things, Space, Money, Time, Interest, Experience and Preference.

I like this forum because when I needed help figuring out the 300+ page manual that came with my DRO a member made it simple by telling me to turn to page x and to buy the switches found on site XX.  He helped and did not judge and that was what got me coming back, then I realized I could help some new people with my experience and training.  This is a cool place with a lot of talented people as members, just as important there are lots of new people.  That says to me machining is not a dying profession.  If some guy can afford a 6x9 HF lathe and a drill press and get his 12 year old son interested and excited about the projects they make together we may have a toolmaker in the making, that's one less job that goes unfilled, maybe one shop that keeps the doors open.  I fell in love with making things from metal as a kid;  I could not tell you  who had what batting average on the baseball team but I was down the street helping a guy with a race car fix and make parts and I would not trade that for anything.

Lets keep this a friendly place and a helping place, there is enough drama in the world.  Our shops are our sanctuaries, I vote we keep this a gathering place for those with passion for the game.

The opinion expressed is mine and is worth exactly what I charge for it.  I did however, need to share this.


----------



## tlrascal

Weell I now have the G0720R up and running.  I tried to repair the controller board and got it to work somewhat but not properly and I smoked the thermistors which were the problem in the first place.  I abandoned the stock controller and motor and purchased a Leeson 3HP 3 phase motor and  a Huan Yang VFD and I made a motor end plate mount from aluminum and it mounted very well and looks great.  What a monster machine.  This thing will mill steel like my other mill machines aluminum.  I still have the other two machines, brand new without drives if anyone is interested.  Keep in mind these machines are close to 1000 pounds and I live in Arkansas.  I really like this mill.


----------

